# Public prosecutor orders pornographic sites blocked



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

Public prosecutor orders pornographic sites blocked | Egypt Independent

_The public prosecutor sent official letters to the Communications and Information Technology Minister, the Interior Minister and the head of the National Telecommunications Regulatory Authority on Wednesday ordering that they block pornographic websites. 

Public Prosecutor Abdel Meguid Mahmoud wrote that such websites show images that are contrary to the values and traditions of Egyptian society and the national interest, his spokesperson Adel al-Saeed said. 

The State Council Administrative Court in May 2009 decreed that the government should ban porn websites. The court said such websites help spread vice, which destroys traditions, beliefs and morals, and therefore the country’s interests as well as social and national security.

But Tarek Kamel, former communications minister, said at that time that it was impossible to ban porn websites as control over them comes from the family, youth awareness and religious teachings.

Nour Party members on 8 February called for setting regulations to control media content before and after publishing, and several Facebook pages were created for the same purpose. One page created in February, called, “We want to ban porn websites in Egypt,” garnered more than 43,000 fans._

One word: proxy.

D'oh.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Good luck banning it........

Better luck dealing with sexual harassment.......


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

Of all the problems in Egypt, why waste the time, energy, and money (and it will cost loads of money) on this?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I was in a slanging match about this with a western women who had married an Egyptian and covered.. she told me.. Take your western ways with you and go back to your own country.. my Egyptian Muslim man friend butted in with.. how come your still using a western name lol..

I personally think porn is degrading.. but if they think blocking it will work then it confirms that bigger problems will never be fixed

with this and the pay your money back scheme... do you get the impression that no one actually knows how to run the country.


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> with this and the pay your money back scheme... do you get the impression that no one actually knows how to run the country.


I think Deadguy hit the nail on the head a long time ago when he said (loosely paraphrased) nobody in Egypt grew up thinking they would ever be president.

Well, I suppose there is one, but he's sitting in jail with his dad and brother.

But that's beside the point.

There are obviously a whole lot of inexperienced people in this government, and a really big learning curve.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

It will never happen:

It would be overly complicated to completely block access to Internet porn sites in Egypt due to continued technological advances, Minister of Communications and Technology Hany Mahmoud said on Thursday.

“Other countries failed to do so,” he said. “So I urge the religious clergy to advise the youth not to open those sites.”

Mahmoud said that the public prosecutor had requested such a blockage in 2009.

“The government did not challenge the first request,” he said, stressing the need for legislation to determine the quality of these sites, and a budget for implementing the ban.

Public prosecutor Abdel Meguid Mahmoud sent official letters on Wednesday to the communications and information technology minister, the interior minister and the head of the National Telecommunications Regulatory Authority, ordering them to block the sites.

Minister: Complete block of pornographic sites 'very difficult' | Egypt Independent

there, problem fixed


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

There'll be a whole lot of internet cafes going out of business in Hurghada!!


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

expatagogo said:


> Of all the problems in Egypt, why waste the time, energy, and money (and it will cost loads of money) on this?


Cause Allah hates porns 

On a serious note though............How do you think those people who work for the government for 120 LE a month live? It's "projects" like that with a loose budget.......Free money for everyone.............Well, everyone that's smart enough to make it sound like the money did go somewhere other than their own pockets :eyebrows:


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

mamasue said:


> There'll be a whole lot of internet cafes going out of business in Hurghada!!


Actually...............They'll make sh!t loads of money selling that [email protected]


1 LE per 1 GB of "data" is the common price for any software/data that you'd transfer to your flash drive from an internet cafe where I "live"............I'd assume it will be more than 10 LE per 1 GB of that sh!t IF the ban was applied........


----------

